# [SOLVED] Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!



## rlm42 (Apr 23, 2009)

OK after removing one of the DDR RAM sticks out of my PC to have a look at it. I somehow managed to put it back in the wrong way as i did not know what i was doing!

When i turned on the computer i got a beeping sound and also the lights flashed then the PC turned off straight away.

I changed my RAM around the right way after realising what i had done and now the PC is NOT booting at all. The fans and everything are running but nothing on the screen. :sigh:

I have tried turning it on after removing both the 512meg RAM sticks, then tried again keeping one of them in, and the other. Nothing seems to help.

Also now when i turn off the PC there is a strange little sound of something turning off inside and the fan was making a strange noise.

Is the Motherboard fried? Or the RAM i dont know?? Please help what can i do to find out/fix this problem!! :sigh::sigh:


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!*

Remove the ram and check the gold pieces on the bottom, the part that goes into the slot. If you have forced the stick into the slot it's likely they are damaged. Then check the slot that the stick goes into for damage. If the slot isn't damaged then you might get away with just replacing the ram.
Try and borrow a stick to try before you buy.
The cutout in the gold part corresponds with a key in the slot. Its there to stop you from doing what you did.


----------



## rlm42 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!*



belfasteddie said:


> Remove the ram and check the gold pieces on the bottom, the part that goes into the slot. If you have forced the stick into the slot it's likely they are damaged. Then check the slot that the stick goes into for damage. If the slot isn't damaged then you might get away with just replacing the ram.
> Try and borrow a stick to try before you buy.
> The cutout in the gold part corresponds with a key in the slot. Its there to stop you from doing what you did.


Well i cannot see any damage to the gold pieces on the bottom of the RAM. But i opened it after a couple of weeks and i could smell something strange. I have another old working PC, Intel Celeron CPU 1000MHz and 311MB RAM.. It is SD pretty sure.. Should i try putting in the 256mb stick from this PC?? I am just worried that it will screw up this RAM also thats all.


----------



## rlm42 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!*

Please help i need to troubleshoot his ASAP


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!*

Jamming the memory in backwards likely damaged either the memory stick or the motherbaard memory sockets . . you can try another known good stick of memory and if it works, you know it is the memory . . if it does not work, you have damaged the slot.

Do not try the stick from the older pc . . it is SDRAM not DDR . . you will only do more damage.

Take both sticks of memory out and reset the BIOS to defaults . . then put the one you did not damage in to see if it will boot.


----------



## rlm42 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!*

Thank you for your help. I was able to get it working and it has suffered no damage. I just simply had to switch the RAM around then i turned it on and it worked. So lucky!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ram Put In Wrong Way Need Help!*

You were lucky!! 

Glad you got it fixed!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

